# front bumper 200sx mesh grilll



## nismo200sxse (May 25, 2004)

anybody ever put mesh grill on front bumper, between the 2 fog light??


----------



## ryan7o7 (May 6, 2004)

yea, whats your question about it???


----------



## nismo200sxse (May 25, 2004)

can i see picture!!?? where did you got the mesh? did you put mesh in the thing between the 2 headlight


----------



## ryan7o7 (May 6, 2004)

No your not supposed to put that mesh inbetween the headlights, unless you can weld up a braket for it. You can put it down inbetween the fog lights. I dont have any picutres, but you can get that stuff at home depot(home appliace store, usually in the roofing seciton) or you can get some off ebay. Your probably lookin at a $10 budget for it.


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

ryan7o7 said:


> No your not supposed to put that mesh inbetween the headlights, unless you can weld up a braket for it. You can put it down inbetween the fog lights. I dont have any picutres, but you can get that stuff at home depot(home appliace store, usually in the roofing seciton) or you can get some off ebay. Your probably lookin at a $10 budget for it.



DONE IT, MAKES A BIG DIFFERENCE.

Heres some pictures of it done on my car!



















How did i do this?: This may sound ghetto... but that grill is held on by black zip ties. And EVERYONE who has looked at this grill cannot tell that it is held on by that. (if you want close ups of how i did it i can take more pictures if you really want.)

Where did i buy the grill mesh?: Home Depot, like $5 ... simple :thumbup:


----------



## Nico Flax (May 3, 2003)

HEY! I used black zip ties on my too, been working great, and nobody can tell, I mean seriously brackets, all you need is the mighty zip tie, make small holes in the bumper and there you go, grill a la mesh, good luck! Only problem was finding some nice thick metal mesh, ebay!


----------



## 94sentragtr (Jan 5, 2004)

Go to home depot and buy the metal gutter guard i got a 30' roll of it for 3$. Have fun...


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

me and my friends got the shit from home depot for like $7 and used it on his hood.. you can use hot glue to put it on..


----------



## nismo200sxse (May 25, 2004)

look good but i was thiking of putting it over the little grill like this.....

http://www.cardomain.com/member_pag...images/12/web/564000-564999/564190_3_full.jpg


----------



## Stiletto (Aug 7, 2003)

Ooh ya I bet hot glue would work good. I used clear RTV when I made my grill. Its holding up nice. I got my mesh at Lowes. It was $6.50 for a big ass sheet. I still got tons of it left for when i do my bumper. IMO real mesh from a hardware store is actually better looking than the stuff auto parts places sell for the purpose for like 40 bucks.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

why pay money for something you can get for half the price


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i dont have mesh grille now....but its not only cause of my big radiator...










i think if your gonna put mesh in it, paint it black...


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Show off^^^^^but yeah I have some mesh shit in mine. I did the Home Depot Way and got some mesh painted it black and used Zip ties....


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> Show off^^^^^but yeah I have some mesh shit in mine. I did the Home Depot Way and got some mesh painted it black and used Zip ties....



dont use zip ties...use sealant, fiberglass, or hot glue


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^notanother honda, is that one of those new cool, cai that look like intercoolers... aww.. i really want one, then i want to get those things you hook up to your speakers as my bov


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

psuLemon said:


> ^notanother honda, is that one of those new cool, cai that look like intercoolers... aww.. i really want one, then i want to get those things you hook up to your speakers as my bov



yea, i got it from summit on sale for $219... :cheers:


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i really like your avatar, it shows the honda quality intake.. really nice, im sooo jealous....


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

it took alot of modifying to do it...

anyways, if you guys were to use the mesh, ide cut the center parts out like i did....use a dremel


----------



## nismo200sxse (May 25, 2004)

where can i find mesh in canada!!!???


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

nismo200sxse said:


> where can i find mesh in canada!!!???


Pretty much any hardware store i'm sure.... you do have those right? J/K


----------



## nismo200sxse (May 25, 2004)

Pat200sx said:


> Pretty much any hardware store i'm sure.... you do have those right? J/K


for sure lolol


----------



## huskya83 (Apr 20, 2004)

so, basically you all have black sentras?? i have a silver any suggestions of what to use?

I was thinking of the same thing, but i couldn't find any silver colored tape.


----------

